# LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS BASS! WOW!



## G3 Bassman (Jul 6, 2007)

It was just an ordinary day at Eastman Lake with my daughter fishing a wacky rigged senko. She hooked into a monster bass. I was just barely able to thumb it and get it into the boat. I'm telling you all, it was huge. Unfortunately, we forgot the camera, but lucky for us, my wife is an artist and was able to recreate the scene based on my description. You can get an idea how big the bass was by the picture below. And, I'm not lying.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2007)

Good stuf :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2007)

I thought I was going to see a lunker! Who is the big chiseld guy in the picture supposed to be? :wink:


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 7, 2007)

Uh, ummm, me?  :roll: :lol:


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 7, 2007)

that is one cool picture.


----------

